# HELP! Tabelle sortieren wenn man auf Spaltennamen klickt SQL



## Papounce1 (14. Mai 2006)

Moinsen Leude,
ich hab ne anbindung an meine SQL Datenbank gemacht und gib die in meinem GUI programm als table wieder. Standardmäßig ist die nach einer spalte sortiert. Ich hab aber gehört, dass man es auch so einrichten kann, dass sich bei einem Klick auf den Spaltennamen die Tabelle nach eben dieser Spalte sortiert. (Ich hoffe, ihr  könnts verstehen ;-) )

hier was zum reinlesen(auszug):

    table1 = new JTable( tableModel );

    table1.addMouseListener(this);
    table1.setPreferredScrollableViewportSize(new Dimension(700, 100));
    table1.getTableHeader().setReorderingAllowed( false );
    table1.getTableHeader().setResizingAllowed( false );

    table1.setSelectionMode( ListSelectionModel.SINGLE_SELECTION );[/code]


----------



## Beni (15. Mai 2006)

Wart bis Java 1.6, oder benutz eine Implementierung die man schon im Netz findet. Z.B. die hier :bae:


----------



## Leroy42 (17. Mai 2006)

Mal 'ne bescheidene Frage. Ich würde auch gerne die Möglichkeit der 
Spaltensortierung bei meiner Anzeige der mySQL-Tabellen einbauen
und bin somit auch über diesen Link gestolpert;  das ganze sieht,
dem Snapshot nach zu urteilen, auch gut aus.

Auf der anderen Seite schrecken mich der Einbau dieser 982 Code-Zeilen,
nur um eine Sortierung zu ermöglichen, doch etwas ab   

Geht das ganze nicht auch irgendwie einfacher? Immerhin stammt der
Ur-Code noch aus dem Jahr 2004  ???:L


----------

